# Help



## bull1 (Jan 28, 2006)

Can anybody recomend a good taxadermist downriver? I have booked a guided elk hunting trip in Utah. If I score I would like to have the head mounted. THANKS


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Careful not to jinx yourself......

I figured my bear hunt last fall was a lock, so I all but put the deposit down with my taxidermist and we went 0 for 4 on bears........:smile-mad


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Pick up a phone book, call around, then VISIT each shop. 

I ask new customers to leave their trophy in the truck until we have talked and looked around. If they are comfortable with what they see and hear - bring it in. If not, please find someone else that satisfies your goals. It is your balance between price and quality. And not all customers fully understand quality taxidermy. And not all eye-pleasing taxidermy is accurate to nature.

Taxidermists come in many sizes and colors. Price and hours of operation do not always make the grade - both ways for quality.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Visit our sponsor page. There are several members who are paid advertisers here in MS. Any of them will give you a quality job.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Visit the sponsor's page. There are several quality taxidermists who sponsor here in MS and any of them will give you a quality job.


----------



## travis25 (Dec 19, 2004)

e-mail me ill give you the # for the guy i use.he does good work and decent prices,great turn around time.
[email protected]


----------

